# 195 SQUADRON 3GROUP 1945



## 19feildra (Sep 17, 2010)

i am looking for any photos of this squadron as part of a familly research my wifes uncle was killed while flying with 195 sqd on the 8th march 1945


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2010)

look at the RAF war crimes thread at my post to you


----------



## 19feildra (Sep 17, 2010)

i am sorry to say this but i am a complete novice when i have to use my p.c where do i find "my post to you" thanks for a quick reply


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2010)

look at your posting asking for information on the other thread you posted on. it was not directly pointed to me, i just gave you a response you may be interested in. pasted for your convenience

welcome aboard

what was the serial number - code of the Lancaster as I have a report of a loss of a 195th sqd lanc NG 186 shot down by a LW night fitghter by Georg Drünkler flying a Ju 88G-6 around 22.30 hrs

E ~ more information please if possible on the aircraft and flight near Dessau

I must also edit my above posting now : as yes the same Lancaster claimed but also a possiblity that it also could of been shot down by my freind Peter Spoden at 22.29 hrs 50-60km S.W. of Dessau also flying a Ju 88G-6.


----------



## 19feildra (Sep 17, 2010)

ng-186 was the lancaster my wifes uncle was a crew member of ,another crew member was f/o draper. my wifes uncle was a gunner, flight seargent donald sheppard,we beleive some of the crew were murdered!!.


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2010)

looks like the SS evidently captured or the 6 crewmen were turned over to them and the SS had them executed.........

Lancaster I NG 186 A4-0 code

crashed near Büttstadt or Sömmerda depending on findings in report(s).


----------



## 19feildra (Sep 18, 2010)

would you have any file on this please. we have a record which says the lancaster crew bailed out apart from two crew members who went down with the plane. i have been researching this for a couple of weeks and i have some small amounts of info on the incident, but some of the info seems to contradict one or the other. i have applied for some official records from the ministry of defence but i was informed this may take a couple of weeks , or upto a month, but we will receive them as my wife is next of kin ( related )


----------



## 19feildra (Sep 19, 2010)

hi im looking for photos ect of wratting common 1943 - 1945 in reference to some familly research anything would be appreciated yours gratefully


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is a start:

RAF History - Bomber Command 60th Anniversary

Modern pictures of the site today:
RAF Wratting Common, Cambridgeshire

More modern pics
Cambridgeshire. RAF Wratting Common

You might also want to look at the airfield information exchange:
Wratting Common / West Wickham


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2010)

There's also a UK-based organisation called the Airfield Research Group; a look on their web-site might bring up something. Meanwhile, i'll see what I've got, if anything. Was their any particular squadron you were interested in, as pics of the aircraft are far more common than the airfields themselves.


----------



## 19feildra (Sep 20, 2010)

195 squadron please i have a few files rgarding a lancaster shot down at dessau which crashed at buttstadt, this is the plane and squadron im researching, i could swop exchange some files i have for something new if requiered


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2010)

Leave it with me and I'll have a look to see what, if anything, I have on the Squadron etc.


----------



## 19feildra (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks a lot it will be very much appreciated.anything that helps me to peice together the story of lancaster ng-186 and 195 squadron will be great


----------



## 19feildra (Sep 21, 2010)

on 7th /8th march 1945 my wifes uncle was flying on a mission to dessau but after being shot down and crash landing in buttstadtthe crew who bailed were executed. i have 3 versions to this incident for example, 5 crew murdered 2 missing ,or all crew murdered, or 5 murdered and 2 died in the wreckage!!! i am struggling to get info on this incident allthough i have a number of files on it , but in which some things seem to contradict one or the other. any help files info records would be very appreciated, if need i can swop/exchange some of my files for some anyone has on or about 195 squadron raf, wratting common,1943-45 i can swop/exchange files via e.mail. the lancaster was ng-186


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2010)

I am combining the three threads that you started on this same topic within the last few weeks. They are all are asking for information on the same topic. There only needs to be one thread and not three of them...

I do hope you get the help you are looking for though.


----------



## 19feildra (Sep 22, 2010)

i am sorry that i have started 3 of the same threads, i am dare i say it a complete novice with the internet and sites such as these excellent forums. i have only been using the internet for 5 weeks and so like a baby i am still learning each time i visit the net.please be patient with me i hope i can only get better.on the other hand i am getting desprate for good reliable info on my chosen thread ( threads ). but as the song goes "things can only get better..........sorry


----------

